# New to bnb and TTC #1



## Hop3full

Anyone TTC #1?! 3dpo and fingers crosssed !!!talk anyone?


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## dizzy65

:hi:


----------



## Tink_

Hey, 

Hope you are okay :) x


----------



## angel2010

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome! :)


----------



## breelynn88

Hey im new to babyandbump and trying to concieve as well i wish you the best of luck!!!!


----------



## xprincessx

welcome x


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Welcome to BnB! x


----------

